

Distraction Free Writing with Vim - laktek
http://laktek.com/2012/09/05/distraction-free-writing-with-vim/

======
tsahyt
I suppose MacVim automatically centers the editable area on the screen when
going fullscreen? I can't seem to replicate that using vim under Linux.

